# Checklist for ILR SET M application with questions



## Tlfy2020 (Nov 13, 2020)

Dear members,

Hope everyone is keeping well. I am preparing my husband’s ILR application after 5 years sponsor’s visa. Please can you kindly have a look at the checklist and let me know if I missed anything? His timeline are as below:

Entered UK: 16th Nov 2015
FLR granted: 23rd July 2018
Current BRP expires: 21st Feb 2021

We are planning to submit his application in first week of Jan when Dec payslip become available. So far, I have prepared following:

*Applicant’s docs:*
Current passport
BRP card
Foreign ID Card
B1 certificate
Life in UK test (Email with Unique reference number)

*Sponsor’s docs:*
Current passport

*Financial requirements:*
6 months original payslips from July 20 to Dec 20
Corresponding bank statements
Letter of Employment dated in Dec 20

*Proof of Cohabitation (2.5 years)*

- Home Office Letter July 2018 (applicant)
Halifax Aug 2018 (sponsor)
- NHS Letter Dec 2018 (applicant)
Charter Savings Bank Jan 2019 (sponsor)
- Orbit Energy June 2019 (applicant)
Lloyds Bank July 2019 (sponsor)
- Barclay Bank statement Jan 2020 (applicant)
Sainsbury’s Bank Jan 2020 (sponsor)
-Joint account NatWest Bank Statement covering May to Aug 2020 
-Lloyds Bank Dec 2020 (applicant)
NHS letter Dec 2020 (sponsor) 

*Accommodation Requirements*
Council Tax 2020/2021
Land Registry
Annual Mortgage statements dated in April 2020

*Proof of relationship:*
Marriage Certificate
Child’s birth certificate with both parents’ names

Please can you let me know if anything else required is missing? I am really nervous and afraid I missed anything which will fail his application.

I also have another few questions:

1. The electricity bill is a pdf doc downloaded from Orbit website, can I use it as what it is, or do I need to call them and ask for a hard copy to be posted to us? 
2. Bank statements matching payslips are also pdf doc, do I need to bring them to the bank and ask them to stamp on each page?
3. Payslips are also pdf doc, HR will sign and date on each page, will this be sufficient enough?
4. Annual mortgage statement was dated in April, is this ok? 
5. Just in case, can I use following two documents as proof of cohabitation?
- Price change notification from NPower
- Disconnecting Service Notice from Vodafone

Sorry for the long post, and thank you ever so much for your time.


----------



## gauleh (Nov 20, 2015)

Declaration Form, Proof of Application letter and Consent Letter Part 1
Life in UK and English Test

Proof of Cohabitation Only 11? Only if 1 joint letter counts as two?
So if there are 5 joint letters, then there must be at least 2 each for sponsor and applicant.
I found out that Consent letter
Part 1 Signed by The Applicant
Part 2 Signed by The Sponsor

But I haven't found the answer if the cohabitation letter has three names, Sponsor, Applicant & Third Party
Who signs Consent Part 2 and Part 3? Maybe both Sponsor and Third party have to sign each?


----------



## Tlfy2020 (Nov 13, 2020)

Thank you Gauleh for your comments. 

I will include all three: *Declaration Form, Proof of Application letter and Consent Letter Part 1*

For life in UK test, there is no certificate, only an email with URN. How can we obtain a certificate or paperwork from any department? 

For proof of cohabtation, we only have one joint account. In this case, do you mean we still need to provide extra two (one for each) utility bill / bank statements? so 12 (6 for each) and 1 joint account, 13 in total? 

I am bit of confused by your last question, all cohabitation letters are in either my husband's name or mine. Do you mean my husband's employer as the third party? Do we need ask their HR manager or managing director to sign the consent part 3? 

Last, can you also guide me on my last few questions? 

1. The electricity bill is a pdf doc downloaded from Orbit website, can I use it as what it is, or do I need to call them and ask for a hard copy to be posted to us?
2. Bank statements matching payslips are also pdf doc, do I need to bring them to the bank and ask them to stamp on each page?
3. Payslips are also pdf doc, HR will sign and date on each page, will this be sufficient enough?
4. Annual mortgage statement was dated in April, is this ok?
5. Just in case, can I use following two documents as proof of cohabitation?

Price change notification from NPower
Disconnecting Service Notice from Vodafone

Thank you. 

*Comments from other memebers are also welcome! *


----------



## Zaki786 (May 29, 2018)

What's this consent letter? Online when I filled out the form the only it prompted was the family declaration- which is a form the partner/sponsor signs..


----------



## birdcageveil (Sep 21, 2015)

Zaki786 said:


> What's this consent letter? Online when I filled out the form the only it prompted was the family declaration- which is a form the partner/sponsor signs..


Same here. I did not see any consent letter although ILR1980 showed me in one of the threads here.


----------



## Zaki786 (May 29, 2018)

Clever octopusprovided a link to some forms...maybe worth printing signing and then scanning those


----------



## gauleh (Nov 20, 2015)

Tlfy2020 said:


> Thank you Gauleh for your comments.
> 
> I will include all three: *Declaration Form, Proof of Application letter and Consent Letter Part 1*
> 
> ...


1. Okay.
3. Okay (if under 6mb per file)

5. I'm also confused about some corresponding letters. I want to include NHS Survey letter (but it has Online Password mentioned on the letter, don't know if it is ok to upload this), Also, I have 2 same letters with different dates, such as Bank letter from HSBC, Talk Talk Letter. Does the letters have to be from different providers or is it ok with two from same provider.

Btw, Is your foreign national ID is Citizenship card? Because there is two questions on the form regarding this.

1) Do you have a valid national identity card? Does this mean Passport or Citizenship?

2) Do you currently hold or have you ever held any other nationality or citizenship?

There were few answers on No.1 but hasn't found any answer on No. 2 (I guess most of the applicants were/are citizenship of their country Until they apply for British Citizenship but what did the most applicants answer on this forum)


----------



## Tlfy2020 (Nov 13, 2020)

gauleh said:


> 1. Okay.
> 3. Okay (if under 6mb per file)
> 
> 5. I'm also confused about some corresponding letters. I want to include NHS Survey letter (but it has Online Password mentioned on the letter, don't know if it is ok to upload this), Also, I have 2 same letters with different dates, such as Bank letter from HSBC, Talk Talk Letter. Does the letters have to be from different providers or is it ok with two from same provider.
> ...


Hi 

1) I answered yes, because we mentioned same when we applied FLR m last time. 
2) I answered no. My husband only has one nationality / citizenship, which is where he came from, so there is no OTHER nationality.


----------



## Tlfy2020 (Nov 13, 2020)

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas, and wish you all a Happy 2021. Please can someone help me with following? I am desperate to find out what I should do about them.

1. The electricity bill is a pdf doc downloaded from Orbit website, can I use it as what it is, or do I need to call them and ask for a hard copy to be posted to us?
2. Bank statements matching payslips are also pdf doc, do I need to bring them to the bank and ask them to stamp on each page?
3. Annual mortgage statement was dated in April, is this ok?
4. Just in case, can I use following two documents as proof of cohabitation? I have originals. 

Price change notification from NPower
Disconnecting Service Notice from Vodafone

Thank you very much!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

1. We'd normally recommend a hard copy, but UKVI have been very lenient with PDFs sent electronically by the source (especially during the pandemic, and also as all documents are scanned and sent electronically anyway)
2. Similar answer to #1 but for bank statements, you really should either have them stamped or ask the bank to send you the statements via post
3. Fine
4. NPower is OK but mobile phone correspondence is not considered strong evidence of your address. You can use it if you have nothing else, but I would avoid it


----------



## Tlfy2020 (Nov 13, 2020)

clever-octopus said:


> 1. We'd normally recommend a hard copy, but UKVI have been very lenient with PDFs sent electronically by the source (especially during the pandemic, and also as all documents are scanned and sent electronically anyway)
> 2. Similar answer to #1 but for bank statements, you really should either have them stamped or ask the bank to send you the statements via post
> 3. Fine
> 4. NPower is OK but mobile phone correspondence is not considered strong evidence of your address. You can use it if you have nothing else, but I would avoid it


Thank you clever-octopus, you are a star! The letter from Vodefone was for home broadband, but I will use a bank statement just in case. As you suggested, we will ask bank to post us all statement or go to a branch and ask them to stamp them. 

Can you also kindly have a look at our checklist, especially the Proof of Cohabitation? In gauleh's reply, it seems there are not enough proof. Please can you help? Thank you again.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

A home broadband bill/letter is fine, since the service is delivered to your physical address

Your document checklist from your original post looks fine to me - It's evenly-spaced, from at least 3 official sources, and covers exactly the number of correspondence items requested. You've ticked all the boxes


----------



## Tlfy2020 (Nov 13, 2020)

clever-octopus said:


> A home broadband bill/letter is fine, since the service is delivered to your physical address
> 
> Your document checklist from your original post looks fine to me - It's evenly-spaced, from at least 3 official sources, and covers exactly the number of correspondence items requested. You've ticked all the boxes


Thank you so much, you saved my day! I was so stressed about this, but now I feel a bit of relief. 

Happy New Year clever-octopus, wish you a wonderful 2021!


----------



## Snooky1979 (Aug 20, 2015)

gauleh said:


> Declaration Form, Proof of Application letter and Consent Letter Part 1
> Life in UK and English Test


Hi, 
Please can you tell me where to find the consent letter? I have not come across with this letter either when I filled up my application online.
Thank you


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Snooky1979 said:


> Hi,
> Please can you tell me where to find the consent letter? I have not come across with this letter either when I filled up my application online.
> Thank you


consent form link - https://visas-immigration.service.gov.u ... onsent.pdf


----------



## Snooky1979 (Aug 20, 2015)

Glaston15 said:


> consent form link - https://visas-immigration.service.gov.u ... onsent.pdf


Oh didn’t know about this consent form. I didn’t include one with my application form, only my sponsor/ husband’s declaration form. 😌


----------



## Carajillo149 (Sep 5, 2018)

Tlfy2020 said:


> Thank you so much, you saved my day! I was so stressed about this, but now I feel a bit of relief.
> 
> Happy New Year clever-octopus, wish you a wonderful 2021!


I hope all has gone well with your application! 
May I ask, did you have to submit proof of relationship in this submission as we had to do during Flm(r) stage? Like Facebook pics, testimonials from friends, text copies...etc. I didn't think so, but I read somewhere we still had to submit these as well. Thanks


----------



## birdcageveil (Sep 21, 2015)

Carajillo149 said:


> I hope all has gone well with your application!
> May I ask, did you have to submit proof of relationship in this submission as we had to do during Flm(r) stage? Like Facebook pics, testimonials from friends, text copies...etc. I didn't think so, but I read somewhere we still had to submit these as well. Thanks


Hi, I have not got my results yet! It has been 5months already since I submitted my online application in December 2020. They say it could take up to 6months.

No, I did no submit any of those. Only marriage certificate, corresponding letters with regards to my daughter such as letters from school and her GP and husband’s british passport.


----------



## Carajillo149 (Sep 5, 2018)

birdcageveil said:


> Hi, I have not got my results yet! It has been 5months already since I submitted my online application in December 2020. They say it could take up to 6months.
> 
> No, I did no submit any of those. Only marriage certificate, corresponding letters with regards to my daughter such as letters from school and her GP and husband’s british passport.


Thank you very much! Hope you get your results soon.


----------



## Carajillo149 (Sep 5, 2018)

Tlfy2020 said:


> Thank you so much, you saved my day! I was so stressed about this, but now I feel a bit of relief.
> 
> Happy New Year clever-octopus, wish you a wonderful 2021!


Hello, Clever-Octopus. I am about to submit my application online (thank you your great information on steps involved through the process), and I have one SILLY question that I wanted to clarify. In the accommodation section, do you list your accommodation from the time you applied for the FLR(M), or recap your addresses since arriving 5 years ago? 
Thanks very much x


----------



## gauleh (Nov 20, 2015)

Carajillo149 said:


> Hello, Clever-Octopus. I am about to submit my application online (thank you your great information on steps involved through the process), and I have one SILLY question that I wanted to clarify. In the accommodation section, do you list your accommodation from the time you applied for the FLR(M), or recap your addresses since arriving 5 years ago?
> Thanks very much x


Every list From FLR(M)


----------

